# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Xinoka at InterZoo 08 - Nurnberg

## Fábio Tugonon

Aloha, aki vai algumas das 133 photos k saquei dos Aquas Salgados e Doces da InterZoo... :SbRequin2:  


By Galatiko




















By Galatiko


By Galatiko


By Galatiko

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Aloha, aki vai algumas das 133 photos k saquei dos Aquas Salgados e Doces da InterZoo...


não me digas que mandaram para o teu mail essas fotos todas tb!!!!   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb665:

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

> não me digas que mandaram para o teu mail essas fotos todas tb!!!!


Era na boa, bastava pedir autorização ao pessoal dos Stands, k grande parte deles autorizavam

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Aloha...

----------


## Fábio Tugonon



----------


## Fábio Tugonon



----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Aki vai alguns Stands:







Aki vai o Stand da TMC Iberia do Brian Schaff

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, obrigado por colocares as fotos! 


 :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Gião

Gostei das fotos.
 Como tiraste mais...
Cps
Carlos Gião

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Boas fotos Fabio
Pelas minhas contas ainda faltam 122 
Podes por mais para aqueles que não puderam ir :yb663:

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Aloha...

Ok amanha à noite Prometo por mais.............mas não são todas de Aquas, mas tirei mtas de agua doce pq o meu trabalho incide mais sobre esses, tb tirei algumas photos a Stands e material.

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Será que o pessoal iria gostar de ver photos de água doce num forum de salgados lollllllllllll não me parece???

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Será que o pessoal iria gostar de ver photos de água doce num forum de salgados lollllllllllll não me parece???


Eu até gosto de ver 
Há aí alguns espectaculares mesmo sendo doces não deixam de ser bonitos

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Aloha...

Isto era 1 coluna de alimento "Vivo" onde tinha artemia, daphnia, tubifex etc...




O Stand da EHEIM




Este era o Stand da Empresa Portuguesa "Perlea" ou melhor dos Aquarios Aquatlantis, um dos melhores Stands k estava na feira a nivél de Aquarios e mobiliário, nesta photo dá para ver uma das novidades para este ano "1 Coluna de água salgada"

----------


## NunoFilipe

> 


Boas,
Alguém respeitou estes avisos?
Pelos vistos fotos não faltam. 
O pessoal tinha que vir cá fora para falar ao telefone? O Salazar era mais brando....
Abraços

Nuno Filipe Silva

----------


## Filipe Simões

> Era na boa, bastava pedir autorização ao pessoal dos Stands, k grande parte deles autorizavam


Tens aqui a tua resposta!

----------


## NunoFilipe

> Tens aqui a tua resposta!


Teve que ser um moderador do RF a ensinar-me a ler.
Obrigado Filipe.

Abraço. 

Nuno Filipe Silva

----------


## Filipe Simões

A malta tá cá para isso mesmo  :Smile:  ajudar, seja lá no que for.

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Aloha...

Gostaria tb de partilhar algumas photos da cidade de "Nurenberg", 1 cidade mto antiga com mais de 1000anos e mta história, as imagens falam por si...























E este sou "EU" a pedir 1 desejo eh eh eh , reza a lenda que se conseguirmos rodar a argola 3 voltas completas para a esquerda, temos direito a 1 desejo Xiuuuuuuuuuuuu "QUE EU VOLTE À INTERZOO EM 2010 ih ih ih"

----------


## NunoFilipe

> A malta tá cá para isso mesmo  ajudar, seja lá no que for.


Bom dia.
Sinceramente às vezes custa a crer. 
Abraço

Nuno Filipe Silva


Nota de Moderação
Infelizmente este tópico já foi sujeito a _moderação_ não gostariamos de ter de o tornar a fazer. 

Sugestão: Se querem descarregar o stress experimentem aqui: http://www.reefforum.net/showpost.ph...39&postcount=1

João Magano

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Não querendo atingir ninguém em particular, gostaria de perguntar (em jeito filosófico) porque é que teimam em destruir um tópico, que é um bom tópico? 

Apreciem as fotos, aprendam qualquer coisa e... Sejam felizes!!! :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:  

Um abraço a todos e não se esqueçam, sejam felizes!!! :SbOk2:   :SbSourire:   :Vitoria:

----------

